# Insurance options if not eligible for Medicare?



## rraina (Dec 10, 2020)

Hi - I turn 65 next year but have only paid my medicare for 5 years since i moved into the country at 59 years. what are my options for healthcare insurance as i realize i wont be eliible for medicare as an option.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Dec 10, 2020)

The insurance known as Obamacare


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 10, 2020)

Call an independent insurance agent for advice.


----------



## Autumn (Dec 10, 2020)

https://caregiversamerica.com/what-if-i-havent-worked-long-enough-to-qualify-for-medicare/#:~:text=Normally, you need to have,A services without paying premiums.

This is a helpful article, it appears that you can actually buy into Medicare if you don't have enough credits to get Part A for free.  At the very least, you can buy into Part B for the same premium that we all pay, that will at least cover outpatient care.

You should also check what's available through your state.  Here in MA, the Health Care Connector can match you up with low cost private insurance, some other states may have similar programs.

Good luck!


----------



## Dudewho (Feb 11, 2021)

rraina said:


> Hi - I turn 65 next year but have only paid my medicare for 5 years since i moved into the country at 59 years. what are my options for healthcare insurance as i realize i wont be eliible for medicare as an option.


----------



## asp3 (Feb 11, 2021)

Dudewho said:


> 5 years is 60 Quarters. To be eligible for Medicare part A, you or a spouse only need to work 40 quarters of you adult life paying FICA taxes.



I think you might have accidentally mixed up months with quarters.  A quarter is three months so it is my understanding that the OP had only worked 20 quarters.  However I might be completely wrong about that.


----------



## Dudewho (Feb 11, 2021)

asp3 said:


> I think you might have accidentally mixed up months with quarters.  A quarter is three months so it is my understanding that the OP had only worked 20 quarters.  However I might be completely wrong about that.


You are correct and I stand corrected. Thank you!


----------



## Dudewho (Feb 11, 2021)

I have deleted it because I don't want wrong info out there. Thank you.


----------



## asp3 (Feb 11, 2021)

Dudewho said:


> You are correct and I stand corrected. Thank you!



I do the same kind of things myself, it's easy to do with numbers.


----------



## Verisure (Mar 9, 2021)

*Insurance and Medicare are not on the topic of any discussion. I live in Sweden. Last year I got a knee replacement and a pacemaker. The cost? Zilch. *​


----------



## Aneeda72 (Mar 9, 2021)

Verisure said:


> *Insurance and Medicare are not on the topic of any discussion. I live in Sweden. Last year I got a knee replacement and a pacemaker. The cost? Zilch. *​


Are you still on pain meds? Cause the topic of discussion is insurance and Medicare.


----------



## jujube (Mar 9, 2021)

Yep, I was pretty sure I saw the words "Insurance" and "Medicare" in the title.


----------



## Verisure (Mar 10, 2021)

jujube said:


> Yep, I was pretty sure I saw the words "Insurance" and "Medicare" in the title.


Yep, I'm pretty sure I saw the words  "Insurance" and "Medicare" in my reply.


----------



## Verisure (Mar 10, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> Are you still on pain meds? Cause the topic of discussion is insurance and Medicare.


No, I'm not on pain meds. Thank you for asking. I never have been on pain meds and I hope it will be a long time before I do. What about you? Does your insurance pay for it or does it come out of your pocket? Anyway, the topic of discussion is insurance and Medicare ... not pain meds.


----------



## Lara (Mar 11, 2021)

Aneeda72 said: ^ 


> Are you still on pain meds? Cause the topic of discussion is insurance and Medicare.


@Verisure Of course you are on-topic for this thread and you're welcome to share your thoughts. You are just saying that you're from Sweden and that insurance and Medicare are not topics of discussion in Sweden  because your healthcare is free. I understand you completely.

I see you joined SF years ago but just started posting a few days ago.
So welcome to the forum. It's nice to have you.
Come on in, the water's fine ...


----------



## Aneeda72 (Mar 11, 2021)

Verisure said:


> No, I'm not on pain meds. Thank you for asking. I never have been on pain meds and I hope it will be a long time before I do. What about you? Does your insurance pay for it or does it come out of your pocket? Anyway, the topic of discussion is insurance and Medicare ... not pain meds.


Yes, I am seen in a pain clinic.  Yes, I am on pain meds.  Yes, I get steroid shots, into my spine for pain.  Yes, my insurance pays for the meds and the shots.  I also use two different pain creams and pain patches.  I use NASIDS as well.  Yes, I frequently wish I’d just die.

No I am not “hooked” on pain meds.  No, I do not use them every day as I do not wish to be hooked on pain meds.  I endure a LOT of pain despite having having a very high pain threshold. I sometimes just lay and scream in pain, hallucinate, and then arrive at the ER to be told-nothing they can do.  

I have private medical insurance and Medicare.  The private insurance pays for the meds.


----------



## Verisure (Mar 11, 2021)

Lara said:


> Aneeda72 said: ^
> 
> @Verisure Of course you are on-topic for this thread and you're welcome to share your thoughts. You are just saying that you're from Sweden and that insurance and Medicare are not topics of discussion in Sweden  because your healthcare is free. I understand you completely.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much, Lara!  And yes, I see the waters can be infested with sharks. Two tried to take a bite out of me but I'm a pretty good swimmer and I dodged them. I didn't even do anything wrong!


----------



## Verisure (Mar 11, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> Yes, I am seen in a pain clinic.  Yes, I am on pain meds.  Yes, I get steroid shots, into my spine for pain.  Yes, my insurance pays for the meds and the shots.  I also use two different pain creams and pain patches.  I use NASIDS as well.  Yes, I frequently wish I’d just die.
> 
> No I am not “hooked” on pain meds.  No, I do not use them every day as I do not wish to be hooked on pain meds.  I endure a LOT of pain despite having having a very high pain threshold. I sometimes just lay and scream in pain, hallucinate, and then arrive at the ER to be told-nothing they can do.
> 
> I have private medical insurance and Medicare.  The private insurance pays for the meds.


Wow! It's good that you don't have to pay the bill because it sounds expensive. Can you get around town on foot at all? Despite my pace-maker and knee replacement I try to get out every day. I walk as far as I can then take the city bus back home but some days just getting down the stairs is too much for me so I stay put.


----------



## Lara (Mar 11, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> The insurance known as Obamacare


Unfortunately, premiums have increased for a lot of people who already had health insurance.

Up until 2019 everyone was fined who didn't get Obamacare. But people complained that it was too much government control to demand everyone to pay for Obamacare. My son, who at the time had no job, was fined $700 one year because he didn't sign up for Obamacare.

Taxes are going up as a result of Obamacare.

Many people complain that signing up for for the right family plan or business coverage can be tricky. In recent years the enrollment period has shortened to Nov1 - Dec15.

Businesses are cutting employee hours to avoid covering employees. Businesses with 50 or more employees must offer insurance or make payments to cover healthcare expenses for employees. By reducing hours, businesses are able to get the 30-hour-per-week definition of a full-time employee.

https://www.healthline.com/health/consumer-healthcare-guide/pros-and-cons-obamacare


----------



## Verisure (Mar 11, 2021)

Lara said:


> .......................... My son, who at the time had no job, was fined $700 one year because he didn't sign up for Obamacare. ...............


Huh? I'm shocked!  Is that really legal? If it's compulsory why isn't everyone automatically granted it without needing to apply?


----------



## ohioboy (Mar 11, 2021)

Verisure said:


> Huh? I'm shocked!  Is that really legal? If it's compulsory why isn't everyone automatically granted it without needing to apply?



The law I believe was if you did now sign up for some type of insurance a fine would be levied against your income tax refund check. But 700.00?? That stumps me, unless there were other factors involved, like keep refusing to sign up??


----------



## Verisure (Mar 11, 2021)

ohioboy said:


> The law I believe was if you did now sign up for some type of insurance a fine would be levied against your income tax refund check. But 700.00?? That stumps me, unless there were other factors involved, like keep refusing to sign up??


Yeah, I think $700 is a lot of money. Too much.


----------



## ohioboy (Mar 11, 2021)

Verisure said:


> Yeah, I think $700 is a lot of money. Too much.


Lara may have mistyped the dollar amount too?


----------



## Verisure (Mar 11, 2021)

ohioboy said:


> Lara may have mistyped the dollar amount too?


I hope so.


----------



## Lara (Mar 12, 2021)

I was correct. Check it out:

"In the past if you went without Obamacare-compliant health insurance for more than two consecutive months during the year, you were sometimes subjected to a significant tax penalty. According to healthcare.gov, the penalty for 2018 (paid when you filed 2018’s taxes in 2019) was $695 per adult or 2.5% of your taxable income – whichever was greater"
https://www.ehealthinsurance.com/resources/affordable-care-act/how-can-i-avoid-an-obamacare-tax-penalty-in-2019#:~:text=According to healthcare.gov, the,taxable income – whichever was greater!


----------



## ohioboy (Mar 12, 2021)

OK thanks Lara. I knew there was some degree of govt. rip off, just not sure how much it was.


----------



## ohioboy (Mar 12, 2021)

Briefly off topic, Lara I see you are in Emerald Isle, wasn't there something about some pirate treasure there once. I seem to remember that in the back of my mind.


----------



## Lara (Mar 12, 2021)

Ok, briefly off-topic reply here...someone will call us out no doubt 

Archaeologists have been recovering historical artifacts since 1996 from Blackbeard's Flagship he supposedly stole. The Flagship is still sitting under the sea off the Crystal Coast of Emerald Isle. There is a museum there that displays the found artifacts but so far not much in the way of Blackbeard's treasure has been found other than some gold dust. They are still searching.

There is also a history of the Revolutionary War and the Civil War at Fort Macon on the other end of the Island


----------



## ohioboy (Mar 12, 2021)

Back to the ball game!


----------



## Lara (Mar 12, 2021)

To get us back on track...


ohioboy said:


> The law I believe was if you did now sign up for some type of insurance a fine would be levied against your income tax refund check. But 700.00?? That stumps me, unless there were other factors involved, like keep refusing to sign up??





Lara said:


> I was correct. Yes, my son told me he was charged a $700 government penalty for going 2 months without Obamacare in 2018. The government put a stop this highway robbery in 2019. Many young people had already paid though and feeling forced to sign up for Obamacare which made enrollment numbers look like great statistics.





Lara said:


> Check it out:
> 
> "In the past if you went without Obamacare-compliant health insurance for more than two consecutive months during the year, you were sometimes subjected to a significant tax penalty. According to healthcare.gov, the penalty for 2018 (paid when you filed 2018’s taxes in 2019) was $695 per adult or 2.5% of your taxable income – whichever was greater"
> https://www.ehealthinsurance.com/resources/affordable-care-act/how-can-i-avoid-an-obamacare-tax-penalty-in-2019#:~:text=According to healthcare.gov, the,taxable income – whichever was greater!


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Mar 13, 2021)

I just read that under the new stimulus deal the Affordable Care Act will be much more affordable. I saw a figure that showed a $600 reduction. I don't know why people insist on calling it Obamacare since he had to satisfy the other party's points before they'd pass it.


----------

